# Dobby's Chandelier



## CaptainCool (Jan 10, 2015)

[yt]5DbhtG6IJFM[/yt]​Looks like Dobby really enjoys being free! Good for him! :3


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 10, 2015)

Wtf, how do I eve- wha- no. nope.nope.nope.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 10, 2015)

Hope Ken wore a cock sock to set Dobby free


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2015)

So...is Dobby supposed to be addicted to taking it up the ass like how Sia was addicted to alcohol...or what?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> So...is Dobby supposed to be addicted to taking it up the ass like how Sia was addicted to alcohol...or what?



What? No! Dobby just knows how to have a good time :3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> What? No! Dobby just knows how to have a good time :3



:C You can't have good time with a Ken doll though...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> :C You can't have good time with a Ken doll though...



That's racist.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> That's racist.



I would have gone with sexist. ;3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 10, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I would have gone with sexist. ;3



I think for his size he acutally gave Dobby a pretty good time! Don't be so prejudiced, try doing it with a doll yourself. Maybe you will like it too :3


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 10, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I think for his size he acutally gave Dobby a pretty good time! Don't be so prejudiced, try doing it with a doll yourself. Maybe you will like it too :3



I'll have to buy a strap on for poor Ken though. (I don't know if you've ever had a little sister or a niece who plays with dolls but...they dont have a penis.)


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 10, 2015)

MY MIND.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CS7j5I6aOc


----------



## Dr Zhark (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2015)

Of course, Ken used to be a Barbie afterall you insensitive prick! >__<


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 11, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Of course, Ken used to be a Barbie afterall you insensitive prick! >__<



Offensive! He was always a Ken! He just had Barbie parts.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 11, 2015)

You got me there...


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 11, 2015)

What did I just watch?!

I must watch something less weird: http://youtu.be/OYa5aQb3YGE?list=RD9CS7j5I6aOc


----------

